# язык тела = body language?



## Благо

Привет всем!

Можно сказать по русский "язык тела" со смыслом "body language"?

Большое спасибо


----------



## gvozd

Look at this article.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_language

Choose the Russian language and receive the answer to your question.


----------



## gvozd

Благо said:


> Можно сказать по русский "язык тела" со смыслом "body language"?



По-ру́сски.


----------



## Благо

Прикольно!  I didn't know this trick / это трюк я не знал?

Большое спасибо, Гвоздь (???) У меня вопрос, пожалуйста: "по-русский" или "по-русски"?



gvozd said:


> Look at this article.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_language
> 
> Choose the Russian language and receive the answer to your question.


----------



## estreets

Благо said:


> Привет всем!
> 
> Можно сказать по русский "язык тела" со смыслом "body language"?
> 
> Большое спасибо


Вообще общепринятым выражением является "язык телодвижений". Именно под таким названием вышла книга Пиза и этот термин закрепился в языке.


----------



## morzh

estreets said:


> Вообще общепринятым выражением является "язык телодвижений". Именно под таким названием вышла книга Пиза и этот термин закрепился в языке.




Интересно, что словарь Мюллера (довольно уважаемый словарь) переводит это как "язык жестов", что, с моей т.з., неправильно. Язык жестов является составной частью "бади лэнгвиджа", но никак не отражает его полностью.


----------



## Благо

morzh said:


> Интересно, что словарь Мюллера (довольно уважаемый словарь) переводит это как "язык жестов", что, с моей т.з., неправильно. Язык жестов является составной частью "бади лэнгвиджа", но никак не отражает его полностью.



Isn't "язык жестов" sign language (as in ASL)?


----------



## morzh

Благо said:


> Isn't "язык жестов" sign language (as in ASL)?



Not 100%. Язык жестов - is the way of gesturing, that may be an additional to the regular language, or standalone communication system.
Язык жество для глухонемых - one of those languages. This is what we call "sign / signed language".

But a person with normal senses may use some gesturing language without speaking, and the language won't be a "sign language for hearing-impaired".
Like, you are speaking over the phone, and someone walks in, and you, without speaking, make a gesture with your hand that means "go away!" almost in any language. Or instead of rude uttering some swearing, you by a few gestures explained a person what you think about him and what he is saying. You just used a language of gestures, "язык жестов", but not an official "signed lanuage".


----------



## gvozd

Благо said:


> Большое спасибо, Гвоздь (???) У меня вопрос, пожалуйста: "по-русский" или "по-русски"?



1. Да, Гвоздь
2. По-русски. Так и только так.


----------



## Благо

gvozd said:


> 1. Да, Гвоздь
> 2. По-русски. Так и только так.



Спасибо, тогда:
По-русски
Русский язык


----------



## morzh

Благо said:


> Спасибо, тогда:
> По-русски
> Русский язык




"-ий" (-ой, etc) - is adjective / adjectival participle ending. Answers the question "какой" (which, what).
Какой язык - русск*ий*. 
Какой цвет - красн*ый* / син*ий */ ярк*ий*.

Without "й" - those are adverbial / adverbial participle endings. Answer the question "как" (how).
How? - Стоя. Лежа. По-русски. Хорошо. Прямо. Косо.


----------



## Благо

morzh said:


> "-ий" (-ой, etc) - is adjective / adjectival participle ending. Answers the question "какой" (which, what).
> Какой язык - русск*ий*.
> Какой цвет - красн*ый* / син*ий */ ярк*ий*.
> 
> Without "й" - those are adverbial / adverbial participle endings. Answer the question "как" (how).
> How? - Стоя. Лежа. По-русски. Хорошо. Прямо. Косо.



Большое спасибо, Морж и Гвоздь, that helps a lot. I'm working on the predicate nominal now, I have a couple of questions, but first I'm gonna try to tackle them on my own and if I still need help (quite likely ) I will open a new thread.


----------



## Saluton

estreets said:


> Вообще общепринятым выражением является "язык телодвижений". Именно под таким названием вышла книга Пиза и этот термин закрепился в языке.


Знаете, первый раз слышу такое общепринятое выражение, а *язык тела* слышу часто. Потом, поза, осанка тоже относятся к языку тела, а телодвижениями их не назовёшь.



Благо said:


> I didn't know this trick / *этот* трюк я не знал





Благо said:


> У меня вопрос, пожалуйста


This pattern is incorrect for Russian. We use *пожалуйста* with an explicit request, i.e. with a sentence containing an imperative verb or a question used for requests, like *могли бы вы...?*, but not with statements or questions as such.


----------



## Благо

Saluton said:


> Знаете, первый раз слышу такое общепринятое выражение, а *язык тела* слышу часто. Потом, поза, осанка тоже относятся к языку тела, а телодвижениями их не назовёшь.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is incorrect for Russian. We use *пожалуйста* with an explicit request, i.e. with a sentence containing an imperative verb or a question used for requests, like *могли бы вы...?*, but not with statements or questions as such.



Saluton, cпасибо за поправки.

Then, how would you _politely_ say you have a question? Simply "Извините/Простите, у меня вопрос"?


----------



## Saluton

Благо said:


> Simply "Извините/Простите, у меня вопрос"?


These may work, too, but in your context above, saying 'excuse me' is probably a bit over the top. I would use *уточните, пожалуйста: "по-русский" или "по-русски"?*


----------



## Благо

Saluton said:


> These may work, too, but in your context above, saying 'excuse me' is probably a bit over the top. I would use *уточните, пожалуйста: "по-русский" или "по-русски"?*



"уточните, пожалуйста", noted down, many thanks.


----------



## Albertovna

Язык тела.
 Неверба́льное поведе́ние, неверба́лика (последние два термина очень любят лингвисты, причём второй относится к научному сленгу).


----------



## LilianaB

I like _Язык тела_ the most._ Язык жестов_  is to me first of all sign language, like the American Sign Language, or Russian Sign Language. This is the first thing that comes to mind. _Невербальное поведение_ is ok, but very linguist-like. _Невербалика_ -I hate, I just hate such words: they sound terrible, to me, perhaps just phonetically.


----------



## estreets

Saluton said:


> Знаете, первый раз слышу такое общепринятое выражение, а *язык тела* слышу часто. Потом, поза, осанка тоже относятся к языку тела, а телодвижениями их не назовёшь.


Наверное, это потому, что язык телодвижений используется в научной литературе и научной среде, а язык тела - в среде недоучившихся школьников, которые плохо владеют английским языком, но думают, что владеют, и берутся за перевод текстов, которые им не по зубам, и наводняют Интернет своими перлами, которые и создают ложное впечатление о языке. В общем, язык телодвижений (как это пошло от книги Алана Пиза, переведенной профессионально) - это выражение из среды культурной интеллигенции, а язык тела - это из среды дилетантов. Бывает.
Впрочем, после прочтения перевода книги Алана Пиза уже не бывает впечатления "первый раз слышу".
Книги вообще - источник знаний. Как-то так.


----------



## LilianaB

I am not a дилетант but I think that язык тела is the right translation of body language, it also depends on the context. The register has to be kept. Body language in English is not a very sophisticated term either.


----------



## estreets

You can think anything you like but since the time the translation of the book by Alan Pease was published this term has been the right term. Or it had been that until great masses of self-taught people began translating, using and construing it as they could. Still I'm sure that the professional translation made under a strict scientific supervision is exact unlike vulgar translations even if the latter sound better than the former. Even more when I sometimes see some scientific terms I feel they don't sound good. It's common, I suppose. But terms tend to exist as they are no matter what we think of them, don't they?
http://lib.aldebaran.ru/author/piz_...kak_chitat_mysli_okruzhayushih_po_ih_zhestam/


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Estreets. What do you think the translation of body language should be? In which context?


----------



## estreets

Hum... I read the said book in about 1992, it's been published many times. Its cover says "Язык телодвижений". That title was approved by high-browed scientists/scholars. I see no way to question either this title, or their competence, or the existence of this term.
And I see no context in which it can be different... or, probably when speaking about some sexual intercourses? Where we obviously use _язык тела_?


----------



## LilianaB

In fact, why are we even discussing it, if we do not know the context in which Blago wanted to use the word. We have to first find out.


----------



## Благо

LilianaB said:


> In fact, why are we even discussing it, if we do not know the context in which Blago wanted to use the word. We have to first find out.



Прасти меня, Лилиана, Я немного неспособный 

The context is/was a conversation in which I could not understand all the words, but I could understand what the person was saying because I'm good at reading "body language". I think in this case "язык тела" works just fine.

Большое спасибо всем


----------



## LilianaB

Я хорошо разбираюсь в языке жестов или я хорошо разбираюсь в жестикуляции


----------



## Благо

LilianaB said:


> Я хорошо разбираюсь в языке жестов или я хорошо разбираюсь в жестикуляции



Just pulling your leg  (a typo, I know)


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you. I do not type in Russian in everyday life. I type very slowly and sometimes press the wrong key. The other translation of body language will apply to a dancer.


----------



## Syline

I'd offer "я знаю невербальный язык общения / я хорошо разбираюсь в невербальном общении".


----------

